# Trotting 100 miles



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I am not an endurance rider but would say that a horse even in top condition cannot (should not) be asked to trot for 100 miles continuously. There are endurance riders on this forum who are more educated in conditioning for the endurance horse but I would say that a horse has to have a lot of conditioning for any long rides and to maintain a gait for 100 miles with water break every 20 minutes is a lot to ask.

I believe even endurance riders will get off and walk a horse if needed or even stay mounted and walk a horse to give them a break.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

My answer would be: it depends. Depends on the horse and the terrain and the weather and the rider, among other things..

Why would you want to do that with your horse? What is the goal?


----------



## horselover665544 (Nov 29, 2015)

phantomhorse13 said:


> My answer would be: it depends. Depends on the horse and the terrain and the weather and the rider, among other things..
> 
> Why would you want to do that with your horse? What is the goal?


The goal is to do endurance riding but better.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

"But better"? Better for who, and in what way? Better/faster times? Better for the horse's health?

Horses can definitely be trained to cover 100 miles. In a typical AERC endurance ride (which is what my experience is limited to) it's not all trotting and it's certainly not only water breaks every 20 minutes. 

100 miles is a long way and burns a lot of calories. Horses need water while they're doing it, but they also need food. Otherwise they tend to crash metabolically. They run out of energy and into real, life-threatening medical trouble if they don't eat. Food provides them with energy and electrolytes. Most experienced endurance riders will tell you that a horse that doesn't eat well when out on the trail is going to be tough to get through a 100 mile ride healthy at the end, if you can even finish.

At a ride, it's not all trotting either. Mixing up walking and cantering some too is much easier on a horse's body. Just like us, they are prone to overuse injuries, so if you never mix up your gaits, you can end up with an injured or sore horse. Trotting is the main gait for most folks, but it's not the only one, especially when you take trail conditions into account. Sometimes the footing or terrain isn't safe for trotting.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You can do it UAE style with a chase crew!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

greentree said:


> You can do it UAE style with a chase crew!


But even those horses have holds in which they can eat!

As Sharpie said, maybe a horse _could _do 100 miles without eating.. but it sure _shouldn't_. :dance-smiley05:



To the OP, I suggest that before pondering how to be "better" a sport, you should perhaps try it. What is the longest distance YOU have ridden at a trot?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No....especially .if you are talking about the extremely underweight TB you mention in other threads!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

From your other posts I think you have a lot to learn long before even attempting endurance. Those are for experienced horseman. There is so much to learn on feed, legging up, general care that I think you may not know. It's nice to have a goal but they need to be realistic.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Many Thoroughbreds are not suitable for long endurance rides. There are three main things you need in order to be able to complete even shorter endurance rides safely. 
First, the horse has to metabolically be able to handle the distance. This means the horse needs to be able to eat and drink enough to keep up with the amount of sweating and energy loss required. The vet checks test the horse for gut sounds and to see if the horse is getting too dehydrated. If a horse can't physically respond to exercise over this distance, the horse will not be suitable. 
Second (and this is where many Thoroughbreds fail), the horse has to stay sound for the distance. They will often be going through tough footing with sharp turns, sometimes through mud or water, and their legs and feet have to stay in good condition.
Third, the horse has to be mentally capable of going the distance. You can't physically push the horse through, and the horse must want to go and not give up. At the same time, the horse can't get too excited and rush at the beginning and wear himself out too soon. 

Many of the FEI horses canter for most of the ride rather than trot. I believe it is best to find out what pace the horse finds the least tiring, and do most of the ride at that pace. Some horses are more efficient at the trot, while others are more efficient at the canter. That being said, if you don't know how to condition a horse very gradually and slowly, how to feed for endurance and how to prepare a horse mentally, you need to learn all of these things before trying endurance.


----------

